# Making your own bow string and cable



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

For past few days I have been looking into how to make bow string and cable. I have come up with fool idea to use braided fishing line! . Well, I finally found the "right way" and the right materials to do it.











This is a very good series also.






I will ask my nephew, a machinist, to build me a bow string jig.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Actually, most of the high speed string and cables are all ready made from the same material as braid.


----------



## Jbird77 (Jun 15, 2018)

Those are some good videos. Alot of the bowstring serving materials are a braided spectra just like fishing line. I don't see why fishing line wouldn't work.


----------



## Beendare (May 19, 2018)

I made a string jig for both my compounds and recurves. Its not that hard to makes strings and cables....the most tedious part is serving the end loops [a necessity]

what you will find is its all labor....the cost of the material is nuthin.

Sure a roll of BCY-X is expensive but you will never come close to using the whole roll. It gets a little more expensive when you start talking multiple colors as those rolls aren't cheap.

I've still got the same roll of 452x. If I was buying a roll now....it would be the BCY-X.

link to BCY fibers
http://www.bcyfibers.com/Bowstring.php


----------

